# Dog Crate End Table - LoL



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

Dog Crate End Table - Pet Classics™

=) Just wanted to hear your thoughts on it.
Good idea?
Bad idea?
Just not for you?

Any commentary is welcome.
I think it could be nice -- especially since I'm getting an older dog who's less likely to CHEW IT TO BITS.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I have this one, I liked it better for a larger crate

Heritage Collection

Works well for me, I have it in my master with some picture frames, candles and stuff on it and it looks rather nice for a huge crate!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I think it looks good but I would worry about it being all wood. It is all wood that can be scarred and scuffed. The one CaseyGSD recommended would probably be better in case you have a chewer and wire crates allow better ventilation.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

That one actually looks a lot better (in my opinion) and seems a bit more reasonable. =) thanks for the link!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I should advise, the price for the table is JUST the table part, you still need the midwest crate of correct size to go under it. For me the table part shipped first and when I put it together I found it to be a little unstable but that was just because the crate being under it gives it a lot of it's support, once the crate came and I put it under the table it's perfect...I also got the crate with 3 doors so I could put it long ways on the wall and still be able to open it...Ill try to take a pic for you later when I'm home...


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

i need one! haha


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Both ideas are pretty neat. 

I wish they would come out with something more "western" since thats what my decor is. LOL


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Turns out I had a few pics on my phone. Keep in mind 
1. these were takens with my phone and
2. my room is in dark colors so it harder to see but it really does look nice!
This is also the largest size but my nightstand is huge so it looks smaller than it is but it's more than large enough for an adult GSD.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow...its looks great! Pretty color on your wall!


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

Looks great! I'll keep in mind that I also have to get a midwest crate!
What size did you order yours?


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

This is the table I have and it fits any of these crates

The 42” Classic Collection Heritage Series fits the following 42”crates from Midwest:

iCrate Single Door, Model Number: 1542
iCrate Double Door, Model Number: 1542DD
Life Stages® Single Door, Model Number: 1642
Life Stages® Double Door, Model Number: 1642DD
Life Stages® Ultima Triple Door, Model Number: 1642UL
Select-Triple Door, Model Number: 1342TD


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you! I'll be sure to write those down and store them in my memory banks when the time comes to get 'em!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

It looks great but I bet you could put something together with table parts from IKEA for a bit less money.
They sell table tops and legs separately.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

now i'm gonna have to check and see if i can find something similar for our crate. Hubby likes piling all his crap on them and Shasta pulls them into the crate and he gets mad about it though it was his fault. Would certainly help to have to have a couple more shelf spaces in the house!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> It looks great but I bet you could put something together with table parts from IKEA for a bit less money.
> They sell table tops and legs separately.


No doubt....great idea!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I saw one in a magazine a few months back. So I got hubby involved and he is going to build me one for our mini doxie (she is a pee machine if not watched closely) when I'm gone during the day. Although I don't want an end table, he is going to build one that looks like a cabinet or book case that has a kennel as the bottom shelve. 

We are still in the planning stages, as I keep changing my mind - but I want it wired on the sides as well for ventalation and viewability (is that a word?) for the dog. I even considered a corner case, but then it would be far too fat. 

He built our entertainment center, and I want it to match. Hubby just thinks he needs new tools to build it, so he is eager to start.....


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

well our dog crates are 48" so finding a table to fit them is gonna be tough


----------

